# Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set



## Fab (2. September 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Nach langem hin und her und überlegen kam ich zu dem Entschluss mir die Abu Garcia Vendetta 802 mit 2,40 Metern Länge und einem Wurfgewicht von 10-30 zu kaufen. Dazu die Spule Shimano Catana 2500 FB. Für viel mehr reicht das Budget zur Zeit nicht, da ja noch Köder etc. dazukommen.

Allerdings fällt mir zur Schnur nichts ein und auch mein Angelscheinkurs hat mich da jetzt eher im dunklen gelassen.

Ich möchte primär erst einmal Barsche angeln, aber einem Zander oder Hecht wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt. Ich habe mir mittlerweile angelesen, dass es dafür schon verschiedene Ruten bedarf, aber sollte ich mal einen Zander oder Hecht drankriegen, würde ich mich freuen wenn ich ihn auch behalten könnte |supergri


Vielleicht mag mir jemand einen Tipp geben, ich würde mich freuen!


----------



## Chiforce (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

Spiderwire "code red" oder "ultracast invisibraid" in 0,14


----------



## mxchxhl (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Spiderwire "code red"



im leben nicht diese "schnur" kaufen... da kommen sicher noch einige sinnvollere tipps. kannst gerne mal die suchfunktion benutzen dann verste3hst du warum keine code red! sag mal was du ausgeben willst dann kann man dir bessere tipps geben. ohne diese info wirds schwierig, sonst kippst du hinten über wenn du bei einigen schnüren den preis siehst.
mfg


----------



## Fab (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

Vielen Dank euch beiden schoneinmal!

Huiui dass das so schwierig wird hätte ich nicht gedacht. Aber die Rute und Spule Kombination ist so ok? Ich erwarte davon keine Wunder, soll bloß nicht den Spaß trüben.

Als Budget für die Schnur hatte ich an 20 Euro gedacht, in dem Rahmen waren die meisten Schnüre die ich gesehen habe. Gerne natürlich auch günstiger.

Insgesamt habe ich gehofft mit ~150 Euro auszukommen, so für den Start.


----------



## volkerm (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

Fische einfach monofile Schnur. Zum Anfang ist das der bessere, und günstigere Weg. Stroft bietet da genug an; das kann ich aus langjähriger Erfahrung schreiben.


----------



## Trollwut (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

Würde auch zu Mono raten. Gerade am Anfang, wenn du öfter dicke hänger bekommst oder aus sonstigen Gründen Knoten, Perücken, verwurschtlungen, etc. kriegst.
Tut dann nicht so weh mal 10 meter abzuschneiden


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

Monofil ist für den Anfang sicher ausreichend #h


----------



## Mikesch (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

#6





volkerma schrieb:


> Fische einfach monofile Schnur. Zum Anfang ist das der bessere, und günstigere Weg. Stroft bietet da genug an; das kann ich aus langjähriger Erfahrung schreiben.


#6

Bester Tipp den ich zu Schnurfragen gelesen habe. :vik: 
Es muss nicht immer geflochtene Schnur sein.
Ich fische mit meinen leichten Spinn-Combos nur Mono.


----------



## Purist (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

Eine vernünftige Monofile reicht, Volker hat da vollkommen recht. Wenn du dich da für eine teurere entscheidest, kaufe dir noch irgend eine Billigschnur zum Unterfüttern der Spule. Beim Spinnfischen im Süßwasser reichen 100m (ordentliche) Hauptschnur vollkommen aus.


----------



## Rannebert (3. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

Ich unterstütze Volker da auch vollkommen. Meine Anfänge liegen ja auch erst wenige Monate zurück, und gerade zu Beginn wirft man oft genug unpräzise, den einen oder anderen Baum und Busch hatte ich schon mal mitgenommen, und da lohnt sich eine geflochtene absolut noch nicht.
Von Perücken und Hängern im Wasser mal ganz abgesehen... Lieber erstmal ein paar Monate eine günstige Mono verschleissen und sich dabei an Gerät und Gewässer gewöhnen, denn auf die Reste kann man dann immer noch eine geflochtene Auffüllen.


----------



## Chiforce (3. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*



michahl schrieb:


> im leben nicht diese "schnur" kaufen... da kommen sicher noch einige sinnvollere tipps. kannst gerne mal die suchfunktion benutzen dann verste3hst du warum keine code red! sag mal was du ausgeben willst dann kann man dir bessere tipps geben. ohne diese info wirds schwierig, sonst kippst du hinten über wenn du bei einigen schnüren den preis siehst.
> mfg



Warum?
Ich kann mich nicht beklagen, alle die Meckern haben nicht die richtigen Knoten, oder angeln bei scharfkantigen Geländen und schieben es auf die Schnur.
Als Knoten nutze ich ausschließlich den Bimini-Twist mit 19 Windungen, aber ich gehe 2 mal durchs (wirbel-)Öhr, und dann einen einfachen Schlag zum Abschluß durch die doppelte Ör-Schlaufe.

MfG


----------



## wrdaniel (3. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

Denke das Problem mit der CodeRed ist/war die Qualitätskontrolle. Viele haben damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Für mich ist sie auch die schlechteste geflochtene Schnur die ich hatte. Sie ist mir mehrmals beim Werfen einfach gerissen. Das schaffte bei mir bis jetzt nicht einmal die Nanofil #d


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

Mono oder Geflecht ist Geschmackssache, mir kommt beim Gummifischen auf Barsch oder Zander nie mehr Mono auf die Rolle, weil der Köderkontakt einfach nicht der gleiche ist. Für Wobbler, Spinner und eingeleierte Gufis isses aber relativ wurschd... Wenn Mono, dann nimm eine dehnungsarme.

Wenn du ne geflochtene willst, nimm z.B. ne Power Pro in 9 kg kg Tragkraft. Die ist gut, günstig und hält auch jeden normalen Hecht aus. 100 - 150 meter reichen aus, der Rest wird mit billiger Mono unterfüttert.


----------



## BronkoderBär (3. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

von wegen, gerade bei hängern ist geflochtene besser.
lass mal ne mono schnipsen|rolleyes
gefühl, führung, anschlag.
mono is was für die köfizupfer und einleierer.

tüddel und damit geld ist auch kein argument. ich hab bis jetzt 99% wieder aufbekommen.

nimm geflecht|wavey:


----------



## mxchxhl (3. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Warum?
> Ich kann mich nicht beklagen, alle die Meckern haben nicht die richtigen Knoten, oder angeln bei scharfkantigen Geländen und schieben es auf die Schnur.
> 
> MfG



was willst du mir jetzt erzählen? das alle ausser dir doof sind und keine ahnung haben? ich habe meine meinung gepostet, und die spiegelt meine erfahrung mit der code red - und ich bin nicht der einzige der diese erfahrung gemacht hat. naja, du bist toll alle anderen nicht, jetzt wissen wirs. es sind ja noch genug sinnvolle post für den themenersteller gekommen.

mfg


----------



## Franky (3. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

Nun, ich kann für die Spiderwire Stealth keine Lanze brechen. Im Vergleich zu anderen fasert die schnell auf und wird dick wie ein Wollfaden für Omis Strickjacke.
PowerPro und Quantum PT Braid liegen im gleichen Preisgefüge und sind um längen besser. Irgendwas in der 4 - 5 kg Tragkraftklasse davon ist für das Stöckchen eine gute Wahl.
Genausogut (oder schlecht  ) sind die Monos. Stroft GTM, Platil Suverän (o.ä.) um 0,22 mm müsste sich hervorragend auf dieser Kombo machen! Hat die Rolle keine zwei Spulen dabei? Wenn ja, zunächst die geflochtene aufspulen (*) und die andere mit Mono befüllen!

*
Vorgehensweise:
zuerst gewünschte Länge (z. B. 150 m) der ausgewählten geflochtenen Schnur aufwickeln, dann mit Albright-Knoten eine günstige monofile (0,20 mm) anknoten und Spule voll machen.
Jetzt die Spule abschrauben, neue Spule aufsetzen und von der "Ersatzspule" die neue befüllen... Jetzt liegt "unten" das monofile Futter als Füll- und (viel wichtiger) "Sicherungsmaterial" gegen durchrutschen!!!!
Die leere "Ersatzspule" kann jetzt mit der gewünschten Monofilen aufgespult werden...


----------



## Purist (3. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> von wegen, gerade bei hängern ist geflochtene besser.
> lass mal ne mono schnipsen|rolleyes



Wo lässt du Geflochtene schnipsen, an Steinpackungen? Genau dort wo sie ihre hervorragende Abriebfestigkeit voll ausspielen darf? #c

Geflochtene hat einen Vorteil: Sie hat praktisch keine Dehnung, da hört's aber auch schon auf und die Nachteile beginnen. 
Solange man nicht auf weite Distanzen angelt, bietet Mono eher vor als Nachteile. Hänger sind kein Argument für den Einsatz von Geflochtener, die kann man mit anderen Mitteln angehen.


----------



## BronkoderBär (3. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

man kanns auch auf geringe Dehnung reduzieren, damit gehen aber gefühl, führung und anschlag einher.
ich will genau wissen was mein köder macht und beim twitchen nicht in butter hauen, ich will anschläge sauber durchbringen, v. A. bei kurzen Ruten mit Mono ein Großer Nachteil.
und an steinpackungen fische ich immer ein 1m langes stahlvorfach und geb drauf acht die schnur nicht in die spalte zu schnipsen unds sie, bevor ich es aus einem anderen winkel versuch, wieder hereauszuziehn.


----------



## Chiforce (3. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*



michahl schrieb:


> was willst du mir jetzt erzählen? das alle ausser dir doof sind und keine ahnung haben? ich habe meine meinung gepostet, und die spiegelt meine erfahrung mit der code red - und ich bin nicht der einzige der diese erfahrung gemacht hat. naja, du bist toll alle anderen nicht, jetzt wissen wirs. es sind ja noch genug sinnvolle post für den themenersteller gekommen.
> 
> mfg



wenns dir jetzt besser geht... :q


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

@ Chiforce:

Mit einigen Schnüren ist es doch wie mit der BILD, Mc Donalds und Billigklamotten aus Bangladesh. Jeder verteufelt sie und trotzdem haben sie einen reissenden Absatz.

Also was juckt es wenn sie alle eine bestimmte Schnur verteufeln, weil es grad en vogue ist? Mir ist es auch sowas von wurscht und ich schwöre für mich auf die Fireline...


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

Ich fische auf 2 Rollen Die M.i.G. von Climax (Kostet ca 10€ p. 100m) und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur. Hab sie einmal in 5kg und einmal in 10kg. Für den Einstieg würde ich aber auch eher zu monofiler Schnur raten. 1. Schlägt sich nicht so in den Geldbeutel, 2. ist die Aussteigerrate wesentlich geringer. Allerdings wirst du meiner Erfahrung nach mit geflochtener Schnur mehr Hänger gelöst bekommen als mit Mono, grade in Büschen und/oder Totholz habe ich viele Köder mit Mono verloren, die mit geflochtener 100%ig noch in meinem Besitz wären. Welche Schnur Du dir zu legst entscheidest im Endeffekt nur Du selbst, man muss eben abwägen. Wenn Du teure Köder fischst und das auch noch in einem Hängerreichen Gewässer mit viel Totholz und überhängenden Büschen kommts aber im Endeffekt günstiger ne geflochtene zu kaufen.

Gruß Rantanplan


----------



## Henryhst (4. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*



michahl schrieb:


> im leben nicht diese "schnur" kaufen... da kommen sicher noch einige sinnvollere tipps. kannst gerne mal die suchfunktion benutzen dann verste3hst du warum keine code red! sag mal was du ausgeben willst dann kann man dir bessere tipps geben. ohne diese info wirds schwierig, sonst kippst du hinten über wenn du bei einigen schnüren den preis siehst.
> mfg


#d

Also ich habe diese schnur auf fast allen meinen Rollen und hatte nie probleme ob bei nem 20er Barsch 60er Mefos oder ü 1m Hechten Kannst ohne probleme die code red kaufenpreis leistung dieser schnur Top!

Lg Stralsunder87


----------



## mxchxhl (4. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

wie bereits geschrieben! - ich habe meine meinung und somit meine erfahrung zu dieser schnur gepostet.
wenn manch einer meint er sei der angelgott weil er der einzige ist der knoten und fischen kann ist das seine sache, gibt halt auch lächerliche posts hier.

@henryhst:
 du kannst hier auch nicht pauschal diese schnur empfehlen wenn es immer wieder genug negatives zur code red zu berichten gibt. du hast gute erfahrungen damit gemacht, ne ganze menge anderer nicht(benutz mal die scuhfunktion und du wirst sehen das ich nicht der einzige dieser meinung bin). es ist deine meinung die ich akzeptiere, aber meine meinung immer gleich mit blöden smileys oder sonstigem getue zu kritisieren ist ein wenig schwach. es ist ein forum in dem jeder auf anständige art und weise seine persönlichen meinung und erfahrungen posten darf(manch einer kommt damit nicht klar..). ich glaube dem te wurde bereits mehr als geholfen.
mfg


----------



## WK1956 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*



michahl schrieb:


> im leben nicht diese "schnur" kaufen... da kommen sicher noch einige sinnvollere tipps. kannst gerne mal die suchfunktion benutzen dann verste3hst du warum keine code red! sag mal was du ausgeben willst dann kann man dir bessere tipps geben. ohne diese info wirds schwierig, sonst kippst du hinten über wenn du bei einigen schnüren den preis siehst.
> mfg


 
Kannst du mir bitte mal erklären was an der Code Red schlecht ist?
Würde mich doch sehr interesieren und du scheinst dich ja damit auszukennen!


----------



## mxchxhl (4. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

die 3 rollen der code red die ich damals hatte, waren nach dem ersten fischen(maximal ne halbe stunde) total ausgebleicht. - ja mir ist klar das gefärbte schnur irgendwann an farbe verliert, aber nicht so schnell. desweiteren ist die schnur ohne erkennbaren grund immerwieder mittendrin von alleine teilweise beim auswerfen gerissen. das hat auch schon ein anderes mitglied hier im thread so beschrieben. wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben ist es meine meinung, meine erfahrung und die suchfunktion bzgl. der negativen meinung zu dieser schnur kann auch gerne mal benutzt werden!
ich muß mich hier aber nicht rechtfertigen...
mfg


----------



## Aleksii (4. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*



michahl schrieb:


> im leben nicht diese "schnur" kaufen... da kommen sicher noch einige sinnvollere tipps. kannst gerne mal die suchfunktion benutzen dann verste3hst du warum keine code red! sag mal was du ausgeben willst dann kann man dir bessere tipps geben. ohne diese info wirds schwierig, sonst kippst du hinten über wenn du bei einigen schnüren den preis siehst.
> mfg




Begründung..??? ;+

Ich wollte eben selbst diese Schnur vorschlagen..

Ich selbst habe die Spiderware code red in 0,14 und bin höchstens zufrieden.. |wavey:

Angel übrigens am Rhein auf Zander und im übrigen verwende ich grundsätzlich dieselbe Schnur auf meinen Spinnruten..

*NICHTS NEGATIVES ÜBER DER SPIDERWARE ZU BERICHTEN...! *#c #6


----------



## Fab (4. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

Vielen Dank für euer Engagement, die Hilfe und die rege Diskussion! #6

War/ist sehr interessant zu verfolgen.


----------



## WK1956 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*



michahl schrieb:


> die 3 rollen der code red die ich damals hatte, waren nach dem ersten fischen(maximal ne halbe stunde) total ausgebleicht. - ja mir ist klar das gefärbte schnur irgendwann an farbe verliert, aber nicht so schnell. desweiteren ist die schnur ohne erkennbaren grund immerwieder mittendrin von alleine teilweise beim auswerfen gerissen. das hat auch schon ein anderes mitglied hier im thread so beschrieben. wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben ist es meine meinung, meine erfahrung und die suchfunktion bzgl. der negativen meinung zu dieser schnur kann auch gerne mal benutzt werden!
> ich muß mich hier aber nicht rechtfertigen...
> mfg


 
naja, rechtfertigen mußt du dich nicht, aber deine Meinung erläutern und nicht nur auf die Suche verweisen, solltest du schon.
Ich kenne mehr Angler persönlich, die mit der Schnur sehr zufrieden sind, als ich Angler im Internet finde, die begründete Kritik an der der Schnur haben. Die meisten Kritiker im Internet plappern doch eh nur hinterher, was sie irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt haben.

Ich fische verschiedene geflochtene Schnure, u.a. Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi-Braid, Spiderwire Stealth Code Red Braid, Spiderwire Stealth Braid, Daiwa Tournament 8-Braid, TufLine XP, WFT Plasma und sogar die viel gescholtene Nanofil.

Mit keiner der genannten Schnüre hatte ich irgendwelche Probleme, vorausgesetzt sie wurden entsprechend eingesetzt.
Viel Kritik im Netz resultiert aus eigenen Fehlern oder dem Nachplappern von Anderen.

Und wenn dir eine Schnur im Wurf reist, solltest du deine Ringe und deine Rolle kontrollieren und auch eventuelle eigene Fehler in die Überlegung einbeziehen, als gleich alles auf die Schnur schieben.


----------



## mxchxhl (4. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

pass auf, ich hab meinen angelschein seit 17jahren, hab hochwertiges tackle von shimano und pezon & michel, wieso wollt ihr mir alle irgendwie anhängen das ich zu blöd sei, oder meine geräte die schnurfehler verursachen??? mach dir die mühe und benutz die sufu oder google mal dann siehst du das es sehr viele angler gibt die meiner meinung sind. ich hab das auch schon oft genug in diversen anderen threads hier im board genauso geschrieben wie hier - als ich plapper sicher nichts nach. es gab(gibt vllt. immernoch) massive qualitätsunterschiede in den verschiedenen chargen der code red, und das auch nicht in allen schnurstärken, das ist fakt. erzähl mir doch mal warum du soviele unterschiedlich geflochtene schnüre hast wenn die code red doch so gut ist? ich fische zum beispiel nur noch die stren microfuse und bin voll und ganz damit zufrieden, andere sind es nicht aber denen die nicht mit ihr zufrieden sind muß ich nicht meine meinung aufzwängen oder sonstige unvermögen oder technische defizite unterstellen. ich habe aber auch günstige geflochtene aus polen mit der ich zufrieden bin, nur um sie mal zu testen... es muß letztlich jeder selber wissen. mehr muß ich dazu nicht schreiben. das hat mit der frage des themenerstellers nichts mehr zu tun und den besten tipp hat er bereits bekommen. ne monofile reicht zum anfang voll und ganz aus, geht nicht so ins geld und ist meißt leichter in der handhabeung zum anfang.

mfg


----------



## Chiforce (4. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Chiforce:
> 
> Mit einigen Schnüren ist es doch wie mit der BILD, Mc Donalds und Billigklamotten aus Bangladesh. Jeder verteufelt sie und trotzdem haben sie einen reissenden Absatz.
> 
> Also was juckt es wenn sie alle eine bestimmte Schnur verteufeln, weil es grad en vogue ist? Mir ist es auch sowas von wurscht und ich schwöre für mich auf die Fireline...



Ja Andal, 
da gebe ich dir recht, mag ja sein, daß eine Palette einer Marke mal einen Prozessfehler bei der Herstellung oder so hatte, aber die "Spiderwirde Code Red", die ich im Einsatz habe, hat keine Probleme bereitet, aber die Ruten und Rollen sind auch auf die Verwendung hin passend gewählt und die Schnur richtig (bezüglich Schnurdrall) per Hand aufgespult.

Die Code Red, sowie die "Invisibraid" sind bei mir "Universalschnüre" und werden für eigentlich alles verwendet.

Die Fireline z.B. ist meine absolute lieblings- "Winterschnur" (Ostsee-Kutter) da sie kaum Wasser aufnimmt (wenn sie halbwegs neu ist), ein echter Vorteil wenn man nicht so viel Eis am Gerät haben möchte #6.

Ich habe sonst im Sommer auf Booten und Kuttern auch noch die "Power Pro Super 8 Slick" im Einsatz, aber eher als speziellere Schnur (für Meerforelle, Makrele und Dorsch in 10lb).

Welche Schnur mich mal maßlos enttäuscht hat, war die Whiplash, Durchmesserangabe und Abfärben und Tragkraft eine Katastrophe.

Ein Forum ist nunmal dazu da, Erfahrungen auszutauschen, der Eine findet eine Schnur gut, der Andere nicht, und das ist kein Grund hier rumzuposaunen und im harschem Ton Jemanden anzumachen, und wenn hier "Einer" sich ganz besonders aufregt, soll er machen, evtl. platzt ja ein Aneurysma, und wir haben wieder Ruhe und können gesittet weitermachen :q.


----------



## Chiforce (4. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

Und bitte, auch wenn man aufgebraust in die Tasten hämmert, Groß- und Kleinschreibung und Satzzeichen helfen sehr beim Verstehen von Texten, und am Ende korrekturlesen schadet auch nicht.


----------



## WK1956 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*



michahl schrieb:


> pass auf, ich hab meinen angelschein seit 17jahren, hab hochwertiges tackle von shimano und pezon & michel, wieso wollt ihr mir alle irgendwie anhängen das ich zu blöd sei, oder meine geräte die schnurfehler verursachen???


 
bist leicht empfindlich?
Angeln tue ich schon etwas länger als du, aber das hat damit ja nix zutun. Hichwertiges Tackle hab ich auch, aber das hat damit auch nix zutun, auch bei hochwertigem Tackle, kann mal eine Einlage beschädigt sein.



michahl schrieb:


> mach dir die mühe und benutz die sufu oder google mal dann siehst du das es sehr viele angler gibt die meiner meinung sind. ich hab das auch schon oft genug in diversen anderen threads hier im board genauso geschrieben wie hier - als ich plapper sicher nichts nach. es gab(gibt vllt. immernoch) massive qualitätsunterschiede in den verschiedenen chargen der code red, und das auch nicht in allen schnurstärken, das ist fakt.


 
was im I-Net so erzählt wird interesiert mich nur am Rande, ich verlass mich da lieber auf Leute die ich persönlich kenne.



michahl schrieb:


> erzähl mir doch mal warum du soviele unterschiedlich geflochtene schnüre hast wenn die code red doch so gut ist?


 
weil ich verschiedene Schnüre testen muß.



michahl schrieb:


> ich fische zum beispiel nur noch die stren microfuse und bin voll und ganz damit zufrieden, andere sind es nicht aber denen die nicht mit ihr zufrieden sind muß ich nicht meine meinung aufzwängen oder sonstige unvermögen oder technische defizite unterstellen. ich habe aber auch günstige geflochtene aus polen mit der ich zufrieden bin, nur um sie mal zu testen...


 
warum zwängst du anderen dann deine Meinung zur Code Red auf?


----------



## Welpi (5. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

Dazu ist so ein Forum ja da, dass jeder seine Meinung mitteilen kann.... aber das ist dann wie gesagt nur eine Meinung von vielen. Die Realität kann man dann im besten Fall aus dem Gesamtbild ableiten. Ich persönlich fische z.B. die Code Red seit zwei Jahren ohne Probleme und hab damit bei einem Hänger auch schon einen 6/0er Jighaken aufgebogen.... Ich würde aber nie bestreiten, dass andere Leute mit dieser Schnur schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben.


----------



## Andal (5. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnur für mein erstes Set*

Bestimmte Schnüre haben über die Jahre durch Foren und die Aussagen von "Fachleuten" alle einen bestimmten Ruf zugeordnet bekommen. Den meinen halt einige unbedingt aufrecht zu halten und mantraartig bestätigen zu müssen. Man muss ja dazu gehören. 

Ich hatte vergangenes Jahr knappe 100 Angeltage am Fjord und dabei einmal eine ganz gewöhnliche Fireline und eine Power Pro im Einsatz. Beide Schnüre in der gleichen Häufigkeit und an Ruten mit makellosen Ringen. Am Ende waren sie beide schneeweiß, wie sich das für solche Schnüre auch gehört. Aber der Fireline, die ja angeblich so furchtbar ausfranzt, fehlte außer der Farbe gar nicht. Die Power Pro sah dagegen aus, wie eine mehrfach einbetonierte Maurerschnur. Laut allgemeiner Meinungen hätte es genau umgekehrt sein müssen, wars aber nicht.

Bei Meinungen ist es halt so eine Sache. Ist es die eigene, aus Erfahrungen gebildetet Meinung, oder ist es "die Meinung"?


----------

